# So you want to buy a hand saw How do you go about it we have expert advise



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

this is from Matt ciancis new article

I get asked a lot of questions about old saws through the blog.　A common one　I hear a lot is, "How do I pick out a good vintage saw and avoid the garbage?" Some experts tell you to look for a particular make of saw, but I've got a better method that doesn't play favorites or require you　to even know who made a saw (which can be tricky for the novice).

How's that you say? Simple. The fact is that from about 1860 to 1940, there were hardly any poorly made saws in the US.　　Competition and high demand　in the 19th century and the perfecting of mass production in the 20th century made almost every saw made in America in this period a winner. You gotta love the good ole days.

To read the whole story Click Here and post your comments here so i can forward them to Matt.
http://thisoldworkshop.com/index.php/info-articles/121-matt-vintagesaw


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Lance, 
Always enjoy reading your articles and the information they impart.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks Len this one was written buy the saw wright Matt cianci. he sure has saved me a lot on buying bad saws that don't hold up and I had already purchased some real loosers but i will be more careful now. I hope it helped you Matt will be writing a few articles for your site between the new writers and the free delta grams we hope to be a bigger site and to share more stuff with the free world many sites refuse to promote the free downloads of the delta grams as they think we are going to get rich or something even wood magazine made us take the link to the free download down and whined we were trying to steel their readers


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

it looks like we will be getting more stuff on hand saws from Matt I cant wait to see his stuff.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

it seems like we are lacking hand tool users on LJ this stuff is vital so you dont buy junk and no coments on the hardly at all this is sad


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Maybe they are like me, and go out Rust Hunting. One can do a lot, with a handfull of $2 old Disstons. Buy a $2 D8 rip saw , repair it, and then sell it on fleebay (Maybe, IF I don't keep it) for over $40?


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

if you get 2 dollar distons i buy them untouched for 10 and wouldnt you like to know the gems from the junk so you know what to keep and what to sell


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Disston D-8s for $2 each. Disston keystone Pace Maker

```
$2.      Atkins "Perfection saw"
```
 $2. Bishop 20" panel saw with the "Flying Greyhound etch" Signed by George H Bishop @ $2. Disston D23, alsoa $2 saw. All I do is just walk about….


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

You guys must live in the right places. Disstons are hard to come by in the southwest, and they're usually significantly more than $10 and in pretty sorry shape.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

I cant even find any here in fresno I may try some of the smaller towns live viasiala and porterville and Madera to see if I can find any saws at all


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

Dude, I think vintage tools are harder to come by in newer parts of the country, especially places that were not involved in manufacturing a century ago. Some people may disdain eBay, but it's usually one of the few places I can find vintage tools.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

Brett sorry I was away for a few days wile i had a minor back surgery I am afraid i have to agree and I have done quite well after reading this article from Matt Cianci and putting it up on our site it has helped me buy older better saws and I know what I am looking for both in person and on eBay. I agree it is harder to find good tools out west, as it was developed later. It seems people hear didn't preserve the tools as well which is odd because their are fewer weather problems out west .


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

getting ready to place a few such saws on fleebay later this week:

D-8 w/thumbhole 5-1/2 ppi rip saw/ skew back
D-8 regular handle 11ppi skew back
Disston pace maker keystone 
Disston No.76 
Disston Rancher ( HK Poter era)
disston Townsman( also a HK Porter era saw)

just thinning the herd a bit. There IS a D-23 with a fancified handled re-hab as well.

All have been cleaned up, and hand sharpened.

PS: Re-habbing a Atkins 26" saw right now. One of his "Perfection" saws. As for a Bishop Panel Saw (20") sorry, it's mine.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

Bandit you should sell them here first it will help build this as the sales place for woodworking tools and you can always get asking price for your tools.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Send PM with details/suggestions. I have to work tonight ( and tomorrow night) so it may be a day or two before i can get back to you. Let's see, a D-8 thumbhole skewback 5.5 ppi rip 26' saw is going for HOW much, right now?


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

the last d 8 i bought was 45 dollars on eBay it needed no clean up and was not cleaned by the previous owner it still needs to be sharpened


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

D-8, regular handle, 11 ppi. handle's crack is repaired, blade cleaned, and sharpened. Or,









D-8, Thumbhole handle, 5 1/2 ppi. Blade cleaned and resharpened. Has a handle repair.

Both have straight blades, with visable etch showing, even down to Mr. Henry Disston's "John Hancock".

Think either is worth $40?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

And a Family Portrait:


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

I would go 40 on the d8 with the thumb hole are you selling I may have the cash in a few days


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

very nice family portrait.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

All of my Disstons are for sale.

May have the Atkins ready by next week, as well. The bishop i may keep, as well as the Sycamore handled Orphan saw, and the Hybrid saw.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

bandit571:

Where are you located… General area…??


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

West central ohio, Shelby County.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

LOL… Well, I guess I can't drop in and look at them! LOL

Looks like you have a wonderful collection!


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

I think Brett is correct in that it depends greatly on what region you live in. Here in the Northeast, Disstons are almost literally a dime a dozen. I have about 40 and I've never spent more than $5 for any one of them. The vast majority of them were $1-$2 each.

With regards to the OP, you're right in that Matt has done a very large favor for us hand tool users. He's a great guy. I'm actually going to be bringing some saws to him next weekend.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I bought about 30 antique Disstons last year alone, in various states of repair. They are a dime a dozen around the upper Midwest too, at least the more common ones are. Great saws when restored!

I don't know why anybody would buy a new handsaw for 20 times the price of a vintage Disston…


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

I also have some adkins saws I truly love and they cut very well I am pleased you liked Matts article I am working on getting another story from him and will be linking to his site as well for people to find him


----------

